# Does this apron style have a name?



## Ashlee

I have searched and searched for a picture of this apron, but I cannot find one anywhere. It is a full style, no tie, criss-cross back, that pulls over your head. I believe it is a very old style. 

If I can't find a pattern I will attempt to make my first newspaper pattern. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Ashlee,
I make one for me that I call a garden apron. Here is what it looks like
http://www.simplicity.com/p-2214-aprons.aspx
Is that what you were looking for?

Debbie


----------



## Ashlee

Yes! Thanks so much! I want to make them for myself and my kids so they don't need help tying. 

Do you like the style? I've never worn one but they look comfy.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Ashlee,
I love my apron as it is very roomy for me and covers about every inch that needs to be covered. I do have a problem at times getting into the darn thing when I am in a hurry, but chalk that up to old age! I need to make me a few more as this one is getting a tad bit weathered, but still comfy. Heck if the armpits weren't too low, I could just wear it as a dress like I do my house coat. Yup, I'm old.

Debbie


----------



## Ardie/WI

Check this out!

http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Ashlee said:


> I have searched and searched for a picture of this apron, but I cannot find one anywhere. It is a full style, no tie, criss-cross back, that pulls over your head. I believe it is a very old style.
> 
> If I can't find a pattern I will attempt to make my first newspaper pattern.
> 
> Any ideas?


The Winny and Gussy Aprons here have that design. Is this what you are talking about?

http://www.greenleafpub.com/rrd-patterns.html


----------



## Ashlee

QuiltingLady, those are BEAUTIFUL! Not quite what I was thinking of, but they may get put on the to-sew list anyway. 



Ardie, I looked through those yesterday and can't find wha tmy picky self is looking for.


----------



## country4sooz

Ashlee I have been looking for the same pattern. I couldnt tell you how many sites I
have tried...I went to Walmart today and looked in Simplicity pattern book under crafts
and guess what I found....THE PATTERN!!!!! its pattern number 5201 so you might try your local walmart if you have one...I am soooooo happy lol and it was $6.94 plus tax a 
lot cheaper than on ebay.


----------



## Ashlee

just saw this last post. thanks so much! i was planning a trip to wally world on my trip to town tomorrow. 

I made dd an apron this style from a newspaper pattern I made. The straps are too thin but otherwise it worked great!


----------



## Ardie/WI

country4sooz said:


> Ashlee I have been looking for the same pattern. I couldnt tell you how many sites I
> have tried...I went to Walmart today and looked in Simplicity pattern book under crafts
> and guess what I found....THE PATTERN!!!!! its pattern number 5201 so you might try your local walmart if you have one...I am soooooo happy lol and it was $6.94 plus tax a
> lot cheaper than on ebay.


I was at Wal-Mart and thought I'd see if they had the pattern. Yup and at the same price you paid. I bought it! 

Now, I have to fine the time to make one up!


----------



## country4sooz

They had a couple of other old fashioned looking patterns I am going to have to go after...when hubby isnt looking lolol I have a ton of fabric I got from our wally world when they had a decent selection...to me it reminded me of the old feedsack type material...it was on their dollar a yard table a few years back so I stocked up...will make good aprons...now they have scrunched down the dept to nothing so guess I will have to start going to JoAnns or Hobby Lobby...Im took chicken to try to buy stuff online lol....HAPPY SEWING!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI

I came across this pattern this morning. Kinda' cute and it has child sizes too.

http://www.sewthankful.com/ScallopedApronPattern.html


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I bought the Simplicity pattern awhile back but haven't used it yet. 

I watch for Hobby Lobby to have patterns for 99Â¢ then I buy several for "someday". I've accumulated some basic clothing patterns as well as apron, bag, curtains, slip cover and pillow patterns. Last time they had the sale I couldn't find anything to buy! Well, I did find one but they didn't have it in stock.


----------

